# What can I do with an accidentally frozen squash?



## lhowlett (Mar 11, 2006)

So I woke up this morning to find that my daughter had stuck one of my fresh yellow squash's in the freezer yesterday. I took it out and now it's kind of squishy. Is there anything I can do with it?
May be a funny question, but can I use it for baby food if for nothing else? I've only used butternut squash before, that's why I ask

Thanks!


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I often freeze all kinds of squash if we're not going to get to them before they go bad.

It'll be fine to cook and mash up, or cook in a casserole etc. I wouldn't use frozen squash where you want nice chunks of squash because the texture will be too soft for that.


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

I've diced them and added to soups but like pp said, the texture is a bit mushy. It would be delicious mashed in an omlet or in a pureed soup though.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

you could make squash bread. also it would work as baby food i really doubt it matters what kind of squash you use


----------



## lhowlett (Mar 11, 2006)

Would I take the seeds out to use it as baby food, or just blend up the whole thing?


----------

